

Extreme Hobbyists Put Satellites Into Orbit With $8,000 Kits - jackfoxy
http://www.wired.com/gadgetlab/2010/07/tubesat-personal-satellite

======
kqr2
Related discussion:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1530542>

------
jackfoxy
Here's the kit url <http://www.interorbital.com/TubeSat_1.htm>

------
joshu
Lets do this. Hn needs to establish air/space supremacy over other forums.

